# Kurs Fischverwertung (bes. Weissfische)



## Steff-Peff (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
immer wieder taucht die Frage auf, wie man grätenreiche Weissfische sinnvoll verwertet. Hier ein Angebot des Bezirkes Unterfranken. Vielleicht gibt es so was ja auch in anderen Bezirken. 
Und bei einem Unkostenbeitrag von 8 € kann man echt nichts sagen #6
http://www.bezirk-unterfranken.de/a...ex.html?fCMS=f8278148fa9571b105684736f512436a

Gruß Steff-Peff


----------



## Steff-Peff (14. März 2009)

*AW: Kurs Fischverwertung (bes. Weissfische)*

Hallo,

heute war es so weit und ich kann den Kurs uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen.

Neben Theorie und Praxis (Schlachten und Filetieren) von Weißfischen (hauptsächlich Brachsen) gab es eine Vorführung des Grätenschneiders (Fa. Klein) durch den Hersteller. Die geschnittenen Streifen und Filets wurden dann auch gleich fritiert und den Teilnehmern angeboten.

Was soll ich ich sagen ? Ich wüsste nicht, welcher Fisch mir je besser geschmeckt hat |kopfkrat Einfach super ! und ich schreibe über Brachsen ! Habe ich bisher völlig falsch eingeschätzt und verkannt.

In einer anschliessenden Probierrunde gab es ausserdem noch Weissfisch sauer in Aspik, geräucherte Brachsen und Fischfrikos (alle drei ebenfalls extrem lecker), Räucherfischpaste und Fischgyros (mir persönlich zu dominanter Geschmack).

Ausser bei den gräucherten Brachsen waren die Gräten kein Thema.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## hildes (13. November 2011)

*AW: Kurs Fischverwertung (bes. Weissfische)*

Auch am http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/ausbildung/10992/index.php kann man einen Kurs zur Fischverwertung machen (speziell Weißfische)!


----------

